# Ebenenmaske oder Alpha Kanal



## Daemon83 (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen.
ich bin ein Photoshop neuling, und habe eine Verständnisfrage.
Was ist der unterschied zwischen der Ebenenmaske und dem Alpha-Kanal
Ich weiß, dass ich mit der Ebenenmaske eine Transparenz in das Bild bekomme.
Wofür ist dann der Alpha Kanal gut? Ist das nicht auch für Transparenz da

Danke schon mal im voraus.

Gruß
Daemon83


----------



## Philip Kurz (28. Juli 2005)

Da hast du recht. Mit dem Alphakanal kannst du in die "normalen" Bilddaten auch noch Transparenzinformationen speichern.


----------



## Daemon83 (28. Juli 2005)

Danke für deine Antwort, aber da kommt in mir die Frage hoch:
Wann benutze ich Ebenenmasken und wann den Alphachannel

Und wie Funktioniert das mit dem Alpha Channel?
Wie man mit Ebenenmasken Transparenz bekommt, weiß ich.
Jetzt habe ich mal versucht das genauso mit dem Alphachannel zu machen, jedoch mit mäßigem erfolg. (Schwarze Farbe benutzt um Transparenz zu schaffen)
Hab ich was falsch gemacht?


----------



## Philip Kurz (28. Juli 2005)

Wie soll ich das sagen? Alpha-Kanäle sind im Prinzip "mobile" Masken. Sie werden mit gespeichert und können dann weiter verarbeitet werden. Ebenenmasken in Photoshop sind ja Alpha-Kanäle.


----------

